# Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377



## mickey (Apr 7, 2019)

I recently installed FreeBSD 12.0 RELEASE on an Acer Aspire A315-51 notebook which comes with a Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 wireless NIC. Unfortunately the NIC is not recognized by the GENERIC kernel so I started to do some digging which seemed to suggest that support for this chipset (or any 802.11ac chipset for that matter) has not yet landed in release. Most information I could find on that matter however dated back to ~2017 so I'd like to ask if anybody has any updates on this.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 7, 2019)

No it is not supported. ATH10K has not hit FreeBSD yet.
https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2019-February/072815.html
https://github.com/erikarn/athp


----------

